# Aster Steam Locos



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi after some Aster Live STeam Locos were would be a good place to purchase these from do understand these are not cheap but the quailty is very good caferacer


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

southern steam trains might be a good start. Jim Pitts may be able to help you locate what you're after. There are those way more knowledgeable than me here, so I am sure you will get some more recommended sites.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Royce @ Quisenberry Station Ph # 703-799-9643,,,,,Bob The oldes Aster Dealer Ph # 1-201-391-1493,,,,Pet @ Sunset Valley Ph# 1-253-862-674 
Better to Call them,than a Email,Remember if You can afford an Aster You can Afford the Call.I do know that Royce still has Aster Berkshire Kits,To Me one of the best that they have Made.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

quisenberry station has no web domain anymore. Did they sell?


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

check out........SVRRONLINE.COM or ASTERHOBBYUSA.COM OR ASTERTRAINS.COM


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

I had heard earlier that Quisenberry Station web site was down. Just checked it out, and even thou it looks like it hasn't been updated in a LONG time, it was working again. As stated by Bob, it's better to call and talk on the phone vs. email.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I sell Aster also, and have been for over 15 years, thank you guys.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sure that if he clicked on the "dealers" link he would have come across you eventually.........sorry we forgot you Dan.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys will follow up on the leads given,I did notice that Aster are doing a CHALLENGER in the new year would like a couple of them. 
Never had live steam before keen to learn more may look at their own track outside as well rather than run them indoors I think they will look good parked outside my roundhouse waiting for a run,Going to fly up to Sydney this weekend to see some running and to talk to their owners guess the steam bug has bitten me well in truly caferacer


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

For near $30k you can have 'em both. you needed to have reserved them with $1000 deposit (ea.). I got one coming, maybe one day you can play with it if we ever cross paths.


----------



## cmorton (Jun 11, 2008)

i have a new factory built aster nickle plate road berkshire for sale. it has never been fired but air tested and is in perfect condition. may also have an aster southern mikado. brand new kit built, air tested only, also for sale. email me at [email protected]


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

cmorton will email you soon . 
steamupdad would like to meet you guys and plan to freight these over when we travel to events in the US waiting for our dollar to go up a tad more before I order my stock we are still under 90 cents US,we Flew to the UK for the Triumph Bonnieville 50 th Birthday and brought two new bike over their still have not unpacked them yet so I figure that a couple of steam locos in the baggage should be a lot easier to carry than two bikes back home hope to meet Greg E and others soon caferacer


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want something really different, I have a gold Aster Mogul. That’s right, 18K gold plated. It is serial number 6 of only 10 that Aster made. They were all factory built, this has only been out of the box 4 times to show people, it has never been run.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

90c makes me cry. We just dropped below 70c and I've got a package waiting to ship.. 

Hurry up and sort out that election you Aussies so we can get back to business as usual!  

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By caferacer on 25 Aug 2010 10:02 PM 
Thanks guys will follow up on the leads given,I did notice that Aster are doing a CHALLENGER in the new year would like a couple of them. 
Never had live steam before keen to learn more may look at their own track outside as well rather than run them indoors I think they will look good parked outside my roundhouse waiting for a run,Going to fly up to Sydney this weekend to see some running and to talk to their owners guess the steam bug has bitten me well in truly caferacer 


With all due respect to the before mentioned wonderful Aster dealers (North America)of which they are highly recommended; one might contact Gordon Watson (Aus) at

Argyle Loco Works 


Assuming that "fly up to Sydney" gives notice of one being an Aussie...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Checked out Royce's site. No price on the "live steam berkshire kit" available. What do you think is an estimate of the costs if they still are "in stock'? Also, Howard Freed's step by step assembly of the berkshire at southern steam trains is really cool. Makes me want to get to work assembling something. I wish that AML would have kits rather than pre-fabricated live steam K4s coming.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 25 Aug 2010 11:39 PM 
If you want something really different, I have a gold Aster Mogul. That’s right, 18K gold plated. It is serial number 6 of only 10 that Aster made. They were all factory built, this has only been out of the box 4 times to show people, it has never been run. 










OH MY GOSH !!







Please post some pictures. That would be the ultimate *"ASTER SNOB " *engine. I did not even know that things like that existed. Can you tell us of any other special run engines that Aster has ever produced??


SA# 1888
AS# 0001 (_Aster Snob That Is _)


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry about the website being down for a few days... domain name reservation had expired... it's back up now. And yes, I know it is a bit out of date, working on that.

I have a pretty good supply of Aster kits in stock right now, including the Berkshire.

Anyone interested in pricing, email me at [email protected] or better yet, call me any evening Eastern Standard Time US at 703-799-9643

Royce
Quisenberry Station - Live Steam Models
Alexandria, Virginia


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Steve S. on 26 Aug 2010 09:16 AM 
Posted By Dan Pantages on 25 Aug 2010 11:39 PM 
If you want something really different, I have a gold Aster Mogul. That’s right, 18K gold plated. It is serial number 6 of only 10 that Aster made. They were all factory built, this has only been out of the box 4 times to show people, it has never been run. 
OH MY GOSH !!







Please post some pictures. That would be the ultimate *"ASTER SNOB " *engine. I did not even know that things like that existed. Can you tell us of any other special run engines that Aster has ever produced??


SA# 1888
AS# 0001 (_Aster Snob That Is _)



STEVE!!! Tsk, tsk, tsk... first was your ignorance about the only genuine Aster oil, now this... 
Well, here is the Mogul #007: "http://bigboy.sakura.ne.jp/2005/0509/untenkai0509.html"
Better make an offer to Dan before he decides to keep #006 for himself, Best..., Zubi
PS #001 is in the Aster showroom in Yokohama, another golden loco is SNCF 232, that is it.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 26 Aug 2010 10:00 AM 
Posted By Steve S. on 26 Aug 2010 09:16 AM 
Posted By Dan Pantages on 25 Aug 2010 11:39 PM 
If you want something really different, I have a gold Aster Mogul. That’s right, 18K gold plated. It is serial number 6 of only 10 that Aster made. They were all factory built, this has only been out of the box 4 times to show people, it has never been run. 
OH MY GOSH !!







Please post some pictures. That would be the ultimate *"ASTER SNOB " *engine. I did not even know that things like that existed. Can you tell us of any other special run engines that Aster has ever produced??


SA# 1888
AS# 0001 (_Aster Snob That Is _)



STEVE!!! Tsk, tsk, tsk... first was your ignorance about the only genuine Aster oil, now this... 
Well, here is the Mogul #007: "http://bigboy.sakura.ne.jp/2005/0509/untenkai0509.html"
Better make an offer to Dan before he decides to keep #006 for himself, Best..., Zubi
PS #001 is in the Aster showroom in Yokohama, another golden loco is SNCF 232, that is it.
Might not ever own it but certainly got to see one:


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Aster Great Northern Steam Locomotive


well someone got a great deal, although i really enjoyed building both the Aster Berkshire and the GN S2. the S2 is still available as a kit from all dealers. i would also suggest building at least one other kit before you tackle the Challenger, though. not really sure why, but just a feeling this won't be an easy first project and being familiar with the quirks of Aster now, i will know a lot more about what to expect. (though i hope they go back to the one-page steps like the Berkshire kit vs. the written and illustrative parts in separate books, ala the S2).


i'm hoping Aster meets their Challenger schedule, but even that will be over a year away yet.


have fun...gary


"trains will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no trains".


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By on 26 Aug 2010 10:00


STEVE!!!,,... first was your ignorance about the only genuine Aster oil, now this... 
Well, here is the Mogul #007: "://.../2005/0509/."
Better make an offer to Dan before he decides to keep #006 for himself, Best..., 
PS #001 is in the Aster showroom in Yokohama, another golden loco is SNCF 232, that is it.







Darn,................every time I think I have crawled up the ladder of Aster Snobbery I get shot down. I guess I really am a light weight. Oh well, I can dream.










SA# 1888
ASWB# 0001 ( Aster snob Wanna Be that is )[/i]


----------

